# working with mesquite and barnwood



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i've been messing around with pine and cedar for a while, making stuff for the house, family friends, and now i want to start playing with mesquite and reclaimed barnwood. i was always nervous about working with it because it's kinda $$$ and harder to find. 

what kind of stuff to i need to be looking into when buying these woods? i know mesquite has bug issues, so i would have to buy it from some place that heat dries it or something, any sources out there? i have found some info on the internet but it's the internet, and i'd like a personal experience or two.

not making much with it, just some end tables, signs, cutting boards, little stuff that i like doing on the side in my garage.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I took a mesquite tree from standing live (but in the way and sickly) to a sawmill, air dried for the winter, and then through a solar kiln the next summer. Bug damage was essentially zero.

You do NOT need to kiln dry mesquite. The only benefit is speed, and the risk is damage from too rapid drying.

The sawmill I used has pallet after pallet of mesquite air drying without bug problems. A few of their old logs they haven't gotten around to cutting have holes in the outer 2-3" but the centers of the big logs are clear. It gives a rustic look lots of people like so long as it isn't too bad.

I guess I'm saying don't be afraid of mesquite that isn't kiln dried...just don't assume the log that has been laying in the field for 5 years, or the long dead tree, is going to be clear inside.

It is a neat wood to work with.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If you are ever in the Kingsville area....a must stop is Nave's Sawmill. Wendy and Eric have some incredible mesquite and other hardwoods! It's a true 'working' sawmill.

http://mesquitetree.org/


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

galvbay said:


> If you are ever in the Kingsville area....a must stop is Nave's Sawmill. Wendy and Eric have some incredible mesquite and other hardwoods! It's a true 'working' sawmill.
> 
> http://mesquitetree.org/


This is the mill I have used twice...good people, good prices.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a buddy of mine that has a mesquite saw mill. They do all kinds of mesquite wood work. I have gotten a lot of scraps from them for various things. They are about 35 miles south of San Antonio.
www.mesquitewoodproducts.com


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

sotxks said:


> I have a buddy of mine that has a mesquite saw mill. They do all kinds of mesquite wood work. I have gotten a lot of scraps from them for various things. They are about 35 miles south of San Antonio.
> www.mesquitewoodproducts.com


Yep! Give Alan a buzz. They will fix you up.


----------

